# 

## Mike8

Witajcie
Rozpocząłem remont mieszkania i .... od razu mam mnóstwo pytań. Mam nadzieję, że pomożecie.  :smile: 

Przy okazji, czy ktoś wie jak zablokować pasek z fejsbukiem i g+ po lewej stronie ekranu?

----------

